# Homemade push pole...



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

I was thinking of putting together a push pole for my duck skiff. I found this website.

http://www.mgs4u.com/fiberglass-tube-rod.htm

Their pieces fit inside of each other So I was thinking of getting two 8 foot sections of 1" 1/4 and fitting them together with 1" sections glued with either 5200 or resin.

whats does everyone think?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you still have to buy the foot and tip right??? if thats the case im thinking you can buy a push pole from cabelas for about the same as what you'll have wrapped up in a d.i.y project :-/


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am not a fan of fiberglass push poles. Too much flex and expensive for the weight. Carbon or hybrids are great. If I got built one it would be made from a wood dowel. Otherwise I would buy one from Skinny Water Products. Check out their "Hawk Foot". http://www.skinnywaterproducts.com/push_pole.htm


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> If I built one, it would be made from a wood dowel


I did, it was... ;D

https://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/Pushpole


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

How about using one of the 1" rods for a pole anchor for my gheenoe?
Any thoughts?


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

two eight foot pieces of 1" 1/4 inch would be 24 dollars. Im sure I can get a couple feet of 1 inch for a few bucks and the add shipping were talking 35 - 40 bucks. with the foot and tip from cabelas im might be another 35 dollars. their cheapest pole is $200

I figure i save myself 100 dollars plus by doing it myself. 

for the guys who have made a wood pole. what diameter pole were you using and did you seal the wood with anything?? what was the final weight?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I believe the dowels come in 1 1/4" and 1 1/2" diameters. Only the 1 1/2 is sturdy enough. The longest length I have found is 16 ft but usually they are 15 ft. I never weighed it but they are light enough to be very functional. I guess if you need a minimum of 18 or more ft building your own fiberglass pole may be a decent option.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> two eight foot pieces of 1" 1/4 inch would be 24 dollars. Im sure I can get a couple feet of 1 inch for a few bucks and the add shipping were talking 35 - 40 bucks. with the foot and tip from cabelas im might be another 35 dollars. their cheapest pole is $200
> 
> I figure i save myself 100 dollars plus by doing it myself.
> 
> for the guys who have made a wood pole. what diameter pole were you using and did you seal the wood with anything?? what was the final weight?


--you'll have a $100.00 in it easy. 2 tubes and insert from max shipped will run you $75.00 or 1-1/2" dowel $35.00 , then you need tips , epoxy or teak / linseed oil to seal it (best route)..
it will weight 6-7 lbs. @ 16' long 
T is right a wood dowel makes a good pole. with that fab. you some tips and your good.
-dont waste time and $ on tweeking dowel rod it makes it too heavy and you can throw it away every few years or so.
good luck -anytide


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

If you do attempt it I would consider ordering just one 8 foot section of the 1-1/4 inch tube first to see if it would even be stiff enough.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> If you do attempt it I would consider ordering just one 8 foot section of the 1-1/4 inch tube first to see if it would even be stiff enough.


Sorry but that is not good abvise at all, the shipping costs more then the actual part. The 8' section is like $12, shipping is like $35, if he orders twice then it is $70 just for shipping. If he orders 2 sections now then the total would be around $60 or so. Even if it doesn't work out it's still the wiser course of action if you go this route. 

Why not just buy a pole from anytide? Seems to be what you are trying to do for about the same price.
http://anytide.com/push_poles


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Funny, been using mine for a few years now, 
never thought about what it weighs, wasn't important I guess.
Grabbed a digital bathroom scale and did the 2 step dance.
Step on with, read the scale, step off,
step on without, read the scale, step off,
average out the differences of several measurements.











The weight is 6.2 lbs for a 16' long, 1-1/4 inch diameter dowel
with 1x4 skeg, sealed with teak oil. Not all that heavy.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is what I came up with for a colapsable push poll.

The polls are aluminum pcs that snap together in several sections. I picked them up at a paint store. The polls are for smoothing out concreate. They are light. I put some swimming noodles at the ends to make it float. It worked great and collapesed to fit under the storage I had on my carolina skiff. Here are some shots.


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

They will cut the 8 foot pieces for you if you request for .50 a cut. That will drop the shipping cost dramatically.

My main concern is the flex. I dont know if the diameter of the tube wall is too thin, etc...

I guess I will go with the wood pole for now. it seems like it would weight the same amount as the fiberglass at 6-8 pounds.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

their 1-1/4" tube will work fine for a pole up to 16' long
if you cut it into pieces then it takes more pieces-epoxy to put it together.
-it will get stiffer but also heavier, it'll almost be double walled.
-the walll is 1/8" thick
-anytide


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

For a duck skiff push pole I think you are better off buying one of the collapsable ones from Cabelas or Bass Pro. About $25 and then have anytide make a foot for it that fits on the end with a decoy retriever hook on it...that's what I am using.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Marsh -i you really prefer going the fiberglass route i'll give you the foot/ spike ends, and you can get the tube from max, or me at cost .
and shipping/epoxy will be about 1/2 the $.. 
good luck 
---anytide


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

muddminnow - where did you get the paddle part and how did you affix? I have been looking for an 8-9' paddle that I could use to stand up on my bow seat and paddle while site fishing. Can't much out there at all and/or way too expensive. This looks like a perfect solution!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

The paddle and handle i cut off a wooden paddle i had. I attached them by installing wood screws. 

Here is a close up



















I packed it under the deck I made for my carolina skiff. look under the ladder.


----------



## jimcareoff (Apr 13, 2011)

i used a polevalt crossbar.$52 to your door , 15' long , fiberglass ,filled it with foam , works ok for me


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

Pole vault crossbar - now THAT'S thinking outside the box! The ones I found on the internet are 1" diameter - you didn't find it to be too skinny?


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

52 dollars where did you get it


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Ingenius

http://www.opentip.com/shopping_cart.php


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

> 52 dollars where did you get it


My guess is here:

http://www.everythingtrackandfield...._2002633_-1_2000211___ProductDisplayErrorView

I ordered one as a surprise for a buddy. We'll see what shows up!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

whats the shipping costs??
-'tide


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

$?? plus a little tax , so $?? delivered, like the man said. I will likely be ordering a kit from you to finish it (and I want an anchor pin too).

EDIT - It appears that shipping may vary - I'll report what they charge.

Also, a bit from some track and field regulations regarding the crossbar:

"ART. 11… The nonmetal crossbar shall be 14 feet, 10 inches (4.52m) in length, of uniform thickness, and shall have a weight of not more than 5 pounds. It may be square with beveled edges and not more than 1 1/8 inches in thickness; or triangular with each face not more than 13/16 inches; or circular with a diameter of not more than 1 3/16 inches and with the ends flattened to a surface of 1 3/16 inches by 6 – 7 1/4 inches (150-200mm)." 

So ... the one I ordered is round and appears to be in yellow (for visibility, I presume). It will be 14' 10" and no more than 1 3/16" thick. I will supply pics.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay - the pole vault crossbar showed up. It arrived via motor freight. Shipping was indeed $10 bringing the total including tax to $53 and change. The bar is yellow and had 6" hard foam pieces slipped on the ends (so it would sit flat) which were easily removed. It is an inch and 1/8th in diameter. The wall thickness is 3/16ths of an inch. Interior diameter is 15/16ths of an inch. I seems fairly flexible for a push pole.










I'd like a foot and spike for it if they can be had for a reasonable amount. Obviously they would need to be custom made. Updates as I get more info!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

email sent..before reading this post 
15/16ths. I.D. 
thx. -anytide


----------

